# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  nadciśnienie

## Ślązok z Żor

Ciekawi mnie jedna rzecz przez kilka lat (a dokładnie 5) przyjmowałem leki na nadciśnienie tętnicze miałem 180/120 na leki wydałem pół wypłaty a po zażyciu czołem się jak poturbowany, nie mogłem jeść tego co lubię a ni pic piwa, potem straciłem prace i nie było mnie stać na leki, więc zacząłem się leczyć metodami naturalnymi piłem zieloną herbatę sok z aronii oraz zażywałem tran i co się stało ciśnienie mam normalne 130/85 czuje się wyśmienicie nie wydaje połowy wypłaty na leki mogę pić moje ulubione piwo.
 tak wiec poco przepłacać dlaczego lekarze nie mówią nam i innych metodach leczenia skoro efekt jest ten sam

----------


## Krzysztof

Jeśli obniżenie ciśnienia nastąpiło po tym, jak rzucił Pan pracę, być może to stres z nią związany odgrywał kluczową rolę w Pana nadciśnieniu. Metody niefarmakologiczne nie są skuteczne w każdym przypadku nadciśnienia i ze względu na duże niebezpieczeństwo związane z tą chorobą nie mogą być zalecane zamiennie, zamiast leków. Warto jednak pamiętać, że oprócz leków w przypadku nadciśnienia ważne jest dbanie o prawidłową masę ciała, stosowanie diety śródziemnomorskiej, ograniczenie spozycia alkoholu, rzucenie palenia oraz odpowiednia aktywnosc fizyczna.

----------


## Ślązok z Żor

Może i ma pan racje od kąt rzuciłem prace nie jestem kompletnie zestresowany, a z braku zajęcia dziennie chodzę po 1,3h-2h. a co do zmiany to nie miałem wyjścia wybór był taki leki albo śmierć głodowa. Pozdrawiam 
ps. od kiedy przestałem brać leki czuje się o niebo lepiej  mam więcej energii

----------


## olkaaa

Mi pomogło nie tylko rzucenie stresującej pracy, ale i Resveratrol, który biorę teraz profilaktycznie. Ciśnienie się unormowało, czuję się świetnie i zapomniałam już o nadcisnieniu.

----------


## Perla1

na nadciśnienie, problemy z krążeniem i nie tylko , doskonała arginina zawarta w suplemencie ProArgi9 Plus. Zapraszam do zapoznania się z info w linku poniżej. Pozdrawiam
http://www.synergyworld.pl/register/...6d41080455b25/

----------

